# Word of the Day:  Abscond



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

leave hurriedly and secretly, typically to avoid detection of or arrest for an unlawful action such as theft.
"she absconded with the remaining thousand dollars"


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 22, 2022)

When the four foot tall psychic absconded prison The headline read: There’s a small medium, at large.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

When there was no extradition agreement between Spain and the UK, many Bank robbers absconded to Spain, and lived the high life on their proceeds...


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

My friends and I used to abscond from school during the sports lesson, because we hated it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## ohioboy (Jan 22, 2022)

The man absconded without paying the dentist, so he got sued with Tooth with a nail in it.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

*Who is it, *that *absconded*_ with the birthday cake, 
sometime during our last SF Birthday party for one of our members? _


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> *Who is it, *that *absconded*_ with the birthday cake,
> sometime during our last SF Birthday party for one of our members? _


----------

